# Henderson Mountain



## sgtstinky

Started scouting in the Henderson Mountain area, saw a ton of muscadine and some good early deer sign.


----------



## krittergitter

bunch hogs up there some got hit a three hundred pounder the other night


----------



## sgtstinky

I just started hunting up there, haven't seen any hogs, lots of deer.


----------



## Rays123

sgtstinky said:


> I just started hunting up there, haven't seen any hogs, lots of deer.



you in that Henderson Mountain Hunting Club? The one with like 150 members?


----------



## sgtstinky

Yes, and it was crowded this weekend for sure! Once I got off the main roads the club seems to be big enough that one can find a spot with out much work. I will hold off on my opinions until after gun season, hopefully this won't be a waste of time.


----------



## sgtstinky

Got a big hog last night, what a beast!


----------



## Wcburn

thats a great hog what did it weigh.  I am a member at that club too this is my first year.  where did you kill him?


----------



## superman1275

where is this club at? never heard of it...


----------



## sgtstinky

I'm not sure what its weight would have been, we skinned and quartered it out before dropping it off to be processed. It took two of us all night to drag that beast out, it was well over 200 lbs. 

I killed him along a creek bottom off of Camp Dobbs. I'd been seeing sign and when I went in to set up for the PM hunt I saw some fresh sign but didn't think much of it until this big pile of pork walked into the kill zone.


----------



## Wcburn

have you seen anything else out there?  I saw a small buck in the parking area.  I think I may have met you what do you drive?


----------



## sgtstinky

I think that hog was 300lbs, I took 133.5 lbs of meat home off that beast!

Wcburn, I drive a 4Runner. I've seen some good sign when I've scouted but really haven't hunted much there, will put some time in after Thanksgiving.


----------



## sheriffandy

sgtstinky said:


> Started scouting in the Henderson Mountain area, saw a ton of muscadine and some good early deer sign.



sounds good


----------



## brandonsc

i know there is alot of bear on that track as well my dad was in the club the for the 2010 deer season and he missed a monster 12 pointer twice at about 125 yards turns out his gun was shooting over a foot high so he's still around


----------

